# What lighting equipment do I need to take a photo like this?



## henrikjt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to setup a little studio in my apartment. I live in Ruth Bernhard's old photography studio on Clay in SF where Ansel Adams also used to teach with her (some of you should know who she is) so I thought it would be fun to shoot some of my own photos.

I want to take photos that are similar to the photos i have attached. I obviously need a white backdrop but what kind of lights do I need to buy? I would prefer to use a continuous light source since I'm on a budget and it seems cheaper.

Should i buy umbrellas or softboxes?

Any help would be appreciated. I have never used lights before so i know very little. If you recommend something please be specific with wattage etc.

Thanks so much in advance


CAUTION!!!   Some links lead to images NSFW!!!! 


http://cdn.sneakhype.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/miley-cryus-terry-richardson-5.jpg

http://i0.wp.com/hypebeast.com/imag...dson-for-gqs-2013-november-issue-1.jpg?w=1410

http://www.finkmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/terry_richardson_Photography__FINKMAG.jpg

Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights. You may post a link to the image.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't see the image.
What cross street is that? Leavenworth?


----------



## henrikjt (Nov 14, 2013)

Clay and Divisadero
Pictures didnt uplaod bc i dont have the rights to them. Here is a link:

http://cdn.sneakhype.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/miley-cryus-terry-richardson-5.jpg

http://i0.wp.com/hypebeast.com/imag...dson-for-gqs-2013-november-issue-1.jpg?w=1410

http://www.finkmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/terry_richardson_Photography__FINKMAG.jpg


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 14, 2013)

Softboxes - and for the second, get extra breasts.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2013)

At least two strobes, one large softbox, beauty dish...  continuous lights might be cheaper, but they're generally unsuitable for portraits ('though if you step up to something like a Kino Flo you would be okay).


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 14, 2013)

You should REALY put a note saying that the images in those links may NOT be safe for work.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 14, 2013)

Miley shots look like a powerful ring flash


----------



## table1349 (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought the same thing, but in blowing them up I am not seeing any catch lights that would be indicative of ring flash.  Looks to me like a couple of raised softboxes, possibly strip boxes, basically evenly placed.

OP, having the best strobes in the world with every known modifier possible still won't allow  you to take photos like that without the understanding of how to use light.  I would suggest that you start here. Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Miley shots look like a powerful ring flash



Terry does a LOT of work in front of a small white-walled area in his studio, using a powerful ON-camera flash unit. Look at where the catchlights are, and where the shadows fall, and how crisp the shadows are.

Here's a scandalous shot of Miley Cyrus, showing Terry reflected in the mirror. See the flash on top of the camera? NSFW photo tumblr_mu2af452oA1qa42jro1_500.jpg

NSFW photo


----------



## henrikjt (Nov 15, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Miley shots look like a powerful ring flash



I walked into a pro photography shop and the guy looked at the images and also thought Terry used a ring flash. He said the hard shadows on the chin indicated a ring flash.


----------



## henrikjt (Nov 15, 2013)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Miley shots look like a powerful ring flash
> ...



Thanks Derrel, what kind of flash do you suggest he might be using?


----------



## henrikjt (Nov 15, 2013)

looks like he just uses a on-camera flash mounted on a bracket like this one: CB Mini-RC - Custom Brackets
Check out this photoshoot:


----------

